

P2P Lending Company (Lending Club) Kicked out of Massachusetts - Monlo
http://www.americanbankingnews.com/2011/06/05/lending-club-ordered-to-cease-operations-in-massachusetts/

======
mef
Original MA order
[http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocaterminal&L=6&L0=Home&...](http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocaterminal&L=6&L0=Home&L1=Business&L2=Banking+Industry+Services&L3=Banking+Legal+Resources&L4=Enforcement+Actions&L5=2011+Enforcement+Actions&sid=Eoca&b=terminalcontent&f=dob_lendingclub06012011&csid=Eoca)

